# Finally, something it can't fix



## Shuto (Jun 13, 2007)

link


Engineers have looked at using duct tape or other adhesives to secure the blanket, but are leaning toward a method which would use stainless steel wire as thread and an instrument with a rounded end resembling a small darning needle.
Duct tape doesnt work in the vacuum of space, said John Shannon, the mission management teams chairman.


Temperature I can understand but I wonder why it doesn't work in a vacuum?  Is'nt sticky still sticky under those conditions?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 13, 2007)

Shuto said:


> Temperature I can understand but I wonder why it doesn't work in a vacuum?  Is'nt sticky still sticky under those conditions?



No - the liquid elements of the glue would volatize and boil off in vacuum, and would then no longer be sticky.


----------



## Shuto (Jun 13, 2007)

a method which would use stainless steel wire as thread 

At least bailing wire is still dependable!


----------



## Shuto (Jun 13, 2007)

Kacey said:


> No - the liquid elements of the glue would volatize and boil off in vacuum, and would then no longer be sticky.


 
So, it's a PV=NRT thing?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 13, 2007)

And what about Super Glue???


----------



## Shuto (Jun 13, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> And what about Super Glue???


 
Seems to me that Super Glue would have the same issue but what do I know.  

One thing's for sure, you can't do this with Super Glue.

link








Don't forget.  Fathers Day is just around the corner.


----------



## Carol (Jun 13, 2007)

Shuto said:


> One thing's for sure, you can't do this with Super Glue.



Or this...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh My God!  Somewhere that duct tape doesn't work, and space it's so big!  I'll have to completely rethink my world view.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 13, 2007)

Duct tape doesn't work in space?!!! Pshaw!  That's the big money Star Wars corporations spreading propoganda so that they can rake in more tax dollars on pointlessly complicated projects .


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Duct tape doesn't work in space?!!! Pshaw!  That's the big money Star Wars corporations spreading propoganda so that they can rake in more tax dollars on pointlessly complicated projects .


It's gotta be a lie!  NASA probably just doesn't want to admit that nobody thought to put a roll on the shuttle, just in case...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 13, 2007)

ROFL - is it scary that I'd almost like to think that was true ?


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 13, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Or this...



My son actually made his own wallet out of 100% duct tape, and he's happy with it.  It outlasted all the other wallets, including the leather one (shaking my head).

- Ceicei


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 13, 2007)

I repaired a pencil case hinge with a strip of black duct tape when I was twelve or thirteen - it's still in action !


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 13, 2007)

I had a rip in my dress one day and there simply wasn't enough time to change into something else.  I just grabbed a roll of duct tape when I left.  Prior to entering into the meeting, I just taped the back of the rip together and you really can't tell that there was a rip (unless you look really closely and feel the cloth for stiffness).

I also have duct-taped bra-straps to the shirt/blouse to prevent the straps from showing. 

Back to the original post.  Duct tape doesn't work in a vaccum.  Neither does glue (I guess for the same reason).  Is everything riveted then?  Almost all machinery I can think of seem to have some type of adhesive involved somewhere.

- Ceicei


----------



## Yeti (Jun 15, 2007)

LIES!
There is nothing that duct tape can't conquer. 
This is obviously some shameless attempt by some "other" tape manufacterer to discredit the heart and soul of the universe as we know it.


----------

